# Best Quality Woodenware



## BoroughBees

Looking through my collection of catalogs, I noticed that every single company states that their hives are the 'best-made' and the 'strongest'. 

They can't all be the best, right?

I'd like to know where all of you get your hive bodies, who you think makes the best hive furniture, and why!

I added a poll with the biggest ones that I know about (on the east coast), but feel free to chime in with options that aren't there!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Always get the same brand as you have. I have equipment from most of the major suppliers and it doesn't always fit just right!!!!
mike


----------



## honeybeekeeper

Well i pretty much build my own woodware, this way here i know exactly what im getting, everything fits perfectly and i dont have to pay for the expensive shipping & Handling charges!......


----------



## BoroughBees

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Always get the same brand as you have. I have equipment from most of the major suppliers and it doesn't always fit just right!!!!
> mike


This is a good point, but I'm interested in finding out who makes the best woodenware in general. If someone was starting from scratch and buying all new equipment, who would you recommend they buy it from?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

I go to the place that is closest, Dadant. Their commercial grade is soso, I started with select which is good. I think some of the companies you listed sell the same "brand" of wooden ware. 

mike


----------



## honeybeekeeper

> If someone was starting from scratch and buying all new equipment, who would you recommend they buy it from?


I would recommend that they buy from one supplier of their choice! If you want to know who i think has the best frames?...I would say Dadant has the best frames!


----------



## valleyman

Walter T Kelley has 3 grades of woodenware. I have not tried their cheapest. I have 8 hives from them ranging from cypress to their commercial hives. I personally believe that no one makes any better products than they do. I have had absolutley no problems. their frames hold up much better than most that I've seen. I really like their SGX frame for the plastic foundation as I use wax coated Pierco. I have other brands in used equipment that I purchased which is not as high quality as Kelleys, especially the frames. They have free shipping 11/22-23-24. www.kelleybees.com


----------



## gstephan1981

MANN LAKE.........All the way!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbearomaha

BBe-Tech makes a darn fine hive box for the money.

Too bad they only sell locally in the Omaha, Ne area.

Big Bear


----------



## BoroughBees

valleyman said:


> Walter T Kelley has 3 grades of woodenware. I have not tried their cheapest. I have 8 hives from them ranging from cypress to their commercial hives. I personally believe that no one makes any better products than they do. I have had absolutley no problems. their frames hold up much better than most that I've seen. I really like their SGX frame for the plastic foundation as I use wax coated Pierco. I have other brands in used equipment that I purchased which is not as high quality as Kelleys, especially the frames. They have free shipping 11/22-23-24. www.kelleybees.com


Are their cypress hive bodies rabbeted or box jointed?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

for the most part all of the major suppliers sell good quality equipment, as previously stated if you have a supplier close enough to pick up the products you are buying..buy from them and save the shipping. I dont personally think there is a best.. they are all good.


----------



## Andrew Dewey

Many factors go into being "the best." My vote goes to the place I get my stuff from - good quality and close enough for me to pickup my order - Humble Abodes in Windsor, ME. I just picked up 60 boxes last week.


----------



## BoroughBees

What are those factors?


----------



## Andrew Dewey

unwarped wood, tight fitting joints, no loose knots, uniform straight cuts. Easily assembles into a "square" box. Fits well with other equipment. And of course, priced competitively and good customer service.


----------



## G3farms

Walter Kelley does a great job on their wooden wares, have been using them for years. Tried Brushy Mtn. last year for a few frames and boxes and found not really any difference.


----------



## valleyman

BoroughBees said:


> Are their cypress hive bodies rabbeted or box jointed?


Box jointed, all of their hive bodys and supers are. Fit well, always come out square.
The thing about Kelleys is every piece of their woodenware is made right at their only factory and headquarters where it is highly scrutinized by the employes. They are not one of your national companys that have someone build it for them. This is their only store.
I've been in their plant on several occasions and know the forman personally. Every employe they have is friendly and helpful. Nothing second rate about their quality. 

Keep in mind that everyones cypress has a tendancy to warp some. what I got from them one piece warped a little but the nails and glue straightened and held it in place. If price is not an issue I reccomend the cypress. I did not paint mine. I will buy more.


----------



## wdcrkapry205

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> I go to the place that is closest, Dadant. Their commercial grade is soso, I started with select which is good. I think some of the companies you listed sell the same "brand" of wooden ware.
> 
> mike


I prefer Dadant, which comes from Western Bee in Montana; mainly because I like Ponderosa Pine better than any other wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roland

Although we have purchased several hundred deeps w/ frames from Dadant, and the quality was generally good, we have since strayed. Christian likes the hand holds in the Deeps we got from Lapp's in Reesebille, Wis. He has long arms, and they are lower on the box than Dadant's. The wood seems to be a little straighter and less knotty also. The fit up for both was about the same.

We purchased a few Kelly frames, but prefer the thicker top bar(where it meets the end bar) of Dadant over the 3/8" Kelly. The top bar ussually is what breaks, it splits where it meets the end bar. A few years ago Dadant, went to a thicker bottom bar, which is not at all to our liking. That is one less row of cells for the same cost, and more weight to lift all day. I realize it is a small point, but Why change? We see very few broken bottom bars. The foundation did not fit well, so we ended up driving to Kelly for foundation, and shearing it to a custom length to fit the Dadant frames.

I will be looking at building the CNC equipment needed for in house production this winter. We will probably copy the A.I.Root deep and frame.


Roland


----------



## jeff123fish

Andrew Dewey said:


> unwarped wood, tight fitting joints, no loose knots, uniform straight cuts. Easily assembles into a "square" box. Fits well with other equipment. And of course, priced competitively and good customer service.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KQ6AR

I agree with what many have said, about sticking with one supplier for all you're boxes. 
If there's one close enough to you're house for you to pick up heavy orders, go with them.


----------



## hemichuck

I guess Walter Kelley falls under "other" which could explain why they are out front.I really like the stuff I get from WTK.Its all good quality and works great for me.


----------



## camero7

Andrew Dewey said:


> Many factors go into being "the best." My vote goes to the place I get my stuff from - good quality and close enough for me to pickup my order - Humble Abodes in Windsor, ME. I just picked up 60 boxes last week.


Mine too. And their frames are top notch.


----------



## scdw43

Kelley, for the money.


----------



## BoroughBees

scdw43 said:


> Kelley, for the money.


We seem to have a lot of fans of Kelley.

Mods, can you please add Walter T. Kelley Bee Company to the poll?


----------



## Mountain Homestead

1 vote for homemade


----------



## Michael Bush

The best I ever had was select from Dadant back in the 70's. Not a knot in them. But they cost about three times as much... never bought them again after I realized I could get "commercial".

Betterbee is about the only one who can claim they do anything differently. They make them out of 7/8" stock instead of 3/4" stock. But I doubt it makes any difference really except to make the boxes heavier.


----------



## Ma-Honey

Just came back from a road trip to Lancaster, Pennsylvania where I picked up a few hives from Forest Hill Woodworking. It's closer than BetterBee and it's really quality stuff. No sloppy edges and everything is finished well. The prices were good. I also like the idea of supporting the small business owner.


----------



## StevenG

Kelley


----------



## metrosean

I am going to the Lancaster area next month and would like some contact information for "Forest Hill Woodworking" are they Amish made?


----------



## Jim 134

Andrew Dewey said:


> Many factors go into being "the best." My vote goes to the place I get my stuff from - good quality and close enough for me to pickup my order - Humble Abodes in Windsor, ME. I just picked up 60 boxes last week.


 Humble Abodes got my vote :thumbsup:

http://www.humbleabodesinc.com/

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Michael Bush

Most of my equipment came from Miller Bee Supply and I'm quite happy with it...


----------



## broodhead

Last year at the ABF convention in Orlando there was a company from New Hampshire that displayed their woodenware. They were hands down the best quality on display. Hampshire Hives, was their name, check them out, they make some great stuff.


----------



## Riskybizz

Lets not forget to include Western Bee Supply (parent company Dadant)..I purchase from Mann Lake, and Dadant because of the shipping locations but some of Western Bee's "budget" equals other commercial quality lines. They also use ponderosa pine because its the local choice of harvest, and its a superior pine to many others. P.S. the prices are also very competitive.


----------



## paintingpreacher

I have had no problems with any of the major suppliers, but I like Kelley's frames.


----------



## Michael Bush

I haven't had any Rossman equipment, but I've heard good things. Other than that I've had all of the above. All were fine. I've tried all of the grades pretty much as well. "Commercial" is always usable. "Budget" is usually usable. Most of my equipment is "straight run" from Miller Bee Supply in SC. I like it a lot.


----------



## Eyeshooter

When I buy woodenware (usually in the middle of summer when I do not have time to make it) I go to Brushy Mtn or Rossman. I'd probably give Rossman a slight edge. I buy maybe a quarter of the woodenware I use.

Today, I made 15 medium supers from Eastern Pine. Total cost $83.00. When compared to one of the main sellers of woodenware, I saved $8-9/super when you add shipping costs and they will last just as long. Of course I am not amortizing my tools or time as I already have the tools and since this is a hobby, time is free and it gave me a way to hone my skills.

John


----------



## Vance G

The prices are very good at Western Bee Supply in Polsen Montana and the quality is good. Freight might be prohibitive far east though.


----------



## jjgbee

Who cuts their boxes with the proper bee space?


----------



## Vance G

Western Bees equipment is good quality and I am sure cut to the industry standard. That may not be perfect bee space but they worked good for me. I assume you find fault with equipment. What have you noted?


----------



## Michael Bush

One nice thing about mediums is they are consistently 6 5/8" for the boxes and 6 1/4" for the frames... deeps vary from 9" to 9 1/4" for frames and from 9 1/4" to 9 5/8" for the boxes. I would guess most have a beespace with THEIR frames.


----------



## Mustang

BoroughBees said:


> Are their cypress hive bodies rabbeted or box jointed?


Their cypress is box jointed. I own all 3 of their grades budget to select all are good quality.


----------



## sfamous

Walter T Kelley has 3 grades of woodenware. I have not tried their cheapest. I have 8 hives from them ranging from cypress to their commercial hives. I personally believe that no one makes any better products than they do. I have had absolutley no problems. their frames hold up much better than most that I've seen. I really like their SGX frame for the plastic foundation as I use wax coated Pierco. I have other brands in used equipment that I purchased which is not as high quality as Kelleys, especially the frames. 

Ditto....I have felt MLake, Dadant, BMBFarm and Kelley's.......Kellies wins, no debate, You can feel the quality of their wood during assembly, driving nails through it and you can't beat those extra heavy, slotted top bar frames with grooved bottoms for ease of use and to switch up for comb honey foundation.....


----------



## Michael Bush

Most of my boxes come from Miller Bee Supply. I have no complaints. I have some of everyone's except Rossman and Betterbee I think.


----------



## sfamous

Michael: You're the only person I know that ever purchased, then provided feedback on woodenware from Millers. That is good to know.....didn't want to buy any woodenware without someone else's feedback first....


----------



## riverbee1

B and B Honey Farm, Houston, Mn. 3 grades, and their commercial grade is great.


----------



## sfamous

B and B Honey Farm, Houston, Mn. 3 grades, and their commercial grade is great

How does everyone evaluate woodenware? weight, durability, imperfections, form & fit?


----------



## Daniel Y

I voted other because I believe the only way for me to get what I consider quality is to make it myself.


----------



## ShaneVBS

brushy for quality, beeline PA for price


----------



## Michael Bush

>Michael: You're the only person I know that ever purchased, then provided feedback on woodenware from Millers. 

Not only was it good woodenware, they were nice, and great people to do business with.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

I have bought from every supplier on the list. I have to give new beekeepers a reference to start with, and the boxes of catalogs I get from these guys. We use so much teaching over 100 new beekeepers every year that I try to get from those that will wholesale or discount or direct like Pierco. I make all the woodenware except for frame ends for less than I can buy it including labor and expenses. One of my students built a computerized saw to cut the box joints and is building a computerized frame maker now.


----------



## riverbee1

sfamous said:


> B and B Honey Farm, Houston, Mn. 3 grades, and their commercial grade is great
> 
> How does everyone evaluate woodenware? weight, durability, imperfections, form & fit?



good woodenware, good prices. local, experienced beekeepers running a business for over 35 years. great customer service and knowledgeable. ship promptly.


----------



## canoemaker

Michael Bush--Not only was it good woodenware said:


> I agree with you Micheal. I've been getting my woodenware from Miller's for more than fifteen years. Beverly and Presley are great folks to deal with--very friendly, and their quality and prices are excellent. I'm close enough to them that I can pick up without paying for shipping. I'll be making a trip for 100 brood chambers next month.


----------



## Solomon Parker

Since this all seems to be a positive experience, how about anyone share a company that they've had a bad experience with.

I find Mann Lake frames to be of better quality than Kelley. I think "clearly superior" were the words I used. Part of it is that I dislike the beveled edge on one side of the end bars. Once trimmed to 1 1/4", it's not so much of a problem. Kelley wood is definitely softer.

I have noticed that some deeps have the frames placed differently in the vertical sense. What I mean is, my Mann Lake boxes have about 1/4" of space above the frames and 1/8" below for a total of 3/8" bee space. Some I have found are lower so that the whole 3/8" is at the top. It makes for boxes that can get pretty well gummed together.


----------



## rwurster

Mountain Homestead said:


> 1 vote for homemade


2 votes


----------



## Michael Bush

>I have noticed that some deeps have the frames placed differently in the vertical sense. 

The Kelley deeps are made to use with a metal frame rest that raises it back up 1/8". It looks like a sideways "T" from the end and holds the frames up 1/8" off of the rabbet.


----------



## delber

MB that's the "old way". Kelly now uses a V shaped metal frame rest. Here's a link to their site. . . https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333233323337&grouped=1 (click on the first selection in the drop down box)


----------



## canoemaker

I bought a few 8-frame deeps from Mann Lake to test for quality before committing to a bigger purchase. The opposite sides of the boxes were slightly different lengths, so I could never get them square. Also, when I stacked them they rocked, leaving a big gap on one corner--big enough for bees to get through. I kept rearranging them until I got the gaps to a tolerable level. Now, they have to stay married to one another--no reversing brood chambers. It was frustrating enough on a small scale that I decided not to get my woodenware from Mann Lake. I've had really good experiences with Miller's, so I'm sticking with them.


----------



## spunky

On the Western Bee shipping> I am in SW Indiana last week I ordered 2 deeps ,2 mediums , 2 nucs, 2 bottom boards , 20 frames and some wire around 100$ shipping was quoted 92 $ WOW


----------



## shinbone

_(Popping an old thread back to the top)_

I like Betterbee. The extra 1/8" thickness makes for a more solid joint, especially when you are gluing, and the box is overall more rigid. I expect the extra 1/8" will add at least a few more years of service over a standard 3/4" wall box.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

If you are buying alot and are going for a balance on quality/price... I'd have to say Mann Lake. Kelly's is no longer a company I do business with as they are hard to get a hold of and their frames are not uniform. Mann Lake has good quality Equipment, great pollen sub, and with the 2.5% back the price is definitely right.


----------

